# Iowa State Library



## JRE313 (Jul 11, 2012)

I went on a Business trip and in my free time, I Found this.
I am no way near the best Photographer here. Please keep this in mind.
Hope you Enjoy!!








Here is the 

library with filter from Nik Software called "Brilliance/Warmth"


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 11, 2012)

They look about the same to me.

You defiantly have a style that yells out JRE313..

Processing is really rich lots of color. Its interesting because it takes on that grunge look but not. The floor is where I see more grunge. IMOP I think its a little to much on the super sharp side. Also the windows seem to be blown out. Either more exposures are needed or some masking in that area.

Your find some great places to shoot I must say!!!!!

Here is a little hue and saturation adjustment. THen in nik I used the classical soft focus to soften it just a bit.




Iowa_State_LibraryB_W by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


I will leave this up for a few days then I will delete the image since I had to use flickr. Photobucket really jacked the colors up....


----------



## JRE313 (Jul 11, 2012)

Vip
i just noticed something when I upload, the colors are not correct.
i will upload the correct soon


----------



## The_Pearl_Poet (Jul 11, 2012)

It may just be me, but they look slightly tilted to the left. You may want to try straightening along one of the horizontal bars on the windows.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 11, 2012)

Pearl Poet....its just you. I measured the room every which way and there isnt anything wrong with the angle that I could pick up on. This is the best looking room shot Ive seen in a long time. Great job JRE.


----------



## 1hdr4u (Jul 12, 2012)

Wonderful use of HDR with these photos. I like the "overdone" look as well. It makes photos look like paintings which I really enjoy about HDR. Great pictures.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 12, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Pearl Poet....its just you. I measured the room every which way and there isnt anything wrong with the angle that I could pick up on. This is the best looking room shot Ive seen in a long time. Great job JRE.



No, he's right.  It is slightly tilted but some of it is keystoning or some odd perspective shift.  Look at the ceiling right over the chandelier and it is obviously tilted down to the left.  The two tables in the foreground, however, appear to be tilted down just slightly to the right.  The walls at the extreme edges are just slightly tilted in indicating some keystone distortion.

Still I agree that it is an excellent rendering.  Very well done.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 12, 2012)

Ya that one spot of ceiling just doesnt go with the rest of the room, but aside from using the distort in Photoshop rotating the image wont fix anything.


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, these types of shots you really have to be crazy careful about where you shoot from, because the symmetry can fall apart quickly with even the tiniest bit of asymmetrical perspective distortion.  

I think it _could_&#8203; be fixed in photoshop, but it'd take a bit, I think to get it just right.

This one looks like you missed it by about 8 inches to the right.  ie if you had moved over 8 inches to the left, when you originally shot it, it would have solved all (or at least most) of your perspective distortion issues.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 12, 2012)

fjrabon you posed a challenge so I took you up on it. A slight distortion correction was all that was needed. The photo wasnt so much tilted as twisted. Odd.






Wow, when I saved it I didnt save it with the ProPhoto color profile it wanted. I didnt do any color change.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 12, 2012)

The roof still looks off Bynx....good attempt..but, not quite there.


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 12, 2012)

Bynx said:


> fjrabon you posed a challenge so I took you up on it. A slight distortion correction was all that was needed. The photo wasnt so much tilted as twisted. Odd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The table also looks slightly tilted clockwise (and by looks, I mean I checked it in my post program)

I said it would be tough because you have the fact that it was shot at an angle horzontally (from the right of center) and vertically (keystoning) as well.  Which will require two different corrections that are hard to balance correctly.  And the image has so many horizontals and verticals that they jump out unless you get it just right.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 12, 2012)

Nothing you can do about the table since its not square are you say. Check the floor tiles and you can see why the angle is right, but off.

Hey JRE why do you use ProPhoto color profile?


----------



## JRE313 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Nothing you can do about the table since its not square are you say. Check the floor tiles and you can see why the angle is right, but off.
> 
> Hey JRE why do you use ProPhoto color profile?



Bynx, that was a huge Mistake. I made the correction for my photo collection. My new saved one is fine.
When you Export in Lightroom, It will ask you what color to save it as and I made a mistake saving it.
Why do you ask, Do you want me to do a shootout with this??


----------



## Bynx (Jul 12, 2012)

I just asked because when I saved the image I said no to saving with ProPhoto color profile. There is a drastic change in color with the image I posted.


----------



## JRE313 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bynx said:


> I just asked because when I saved the image I said no to saving with ProPhoto color profile. There is a drastic change in color with the image I posted.


Yea, Sorry about that!


----------



## Bynx (Jul 12, 2012)

It would be nice if Vip, you and I could sit in a pub somewhere and talk about this. The challenges with this image is really interesting to me.


----------



## JRE313 (Jul 12, 2012)

The best thing i could do is tell him. He may have a suggestion.


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 12, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Nothing you can do about the table since its not square are you say. Check the floor tiles and you can see why the angle is right, but off.
> 
> Hey JRE why do you use ProPhoto color profile?



right, that was my original point.  it's hard, if not impossible, to fully fix a photo like that


----------



## EDL (Jul 12, 2012)

In Bynx's fix it now looks like the columns on each side of that little portion of ceiling are bowed to the right....at least it looks that way on this end.

This'll either be a fun one to sort out (if anyone is so inclined) or a complete exercise in frustration!

This might be an interesting shoot out...hint, hint.


----------



## JRE313 (Jul 12, 2012)

EDL said:


> In Bynx's fix it now looks like the columns on each side of that little portion of ceiling are bowed to the right....at least it looks that way on this end.
> 
> This'll either be a fun one to sort out (if anyone is so inclined) or a complete exercise in frustration!



Do you guys want to do a shoot out with this ?


----------



## Bynx (Jul 12, 2012)

Id like to do a shoot out on this. I really like this room. Id make a print of it and put it right over my computer. Id like to walk up and down the spiral staircase, as much as my knees hate stairs.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 12, 2012)

Bynx said:


> ........Id like to walk up and down the spiral staircase, as much as my knees hate stairs.



You can't.  They're closed to the public.


----------



## EDL (Jul 12, 2012)

Rules are made to be broken!!

Count me in for a shoot out.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 13, 2012)

Bynx said:


> It would be nice if Vip, you and I could sit in a pub somewhere and talk about this. The challenges with this image is really interesting to me.



Yeah would be nice but, your in Canada and I am in AZ. One of these days I may have to take you up on that offer.

With this image I think some warp tool and tilt shift may work. I may give it shot. 

The whole thing with wide angels is that it gets some much of the frame in that if your camera is off it can really show in other areas making if tough to fix. Just like laying tile. YOU HAVE to make sure your first rows are straight and level or by the time your done if your off 1/8" the end could be 2" making it very noticeable.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok  I think I came about of close as I can to making it look better.

I did a tilt shift followed by a warp and then a content aware scale.

Forgive the horrible color from photobucket! I hate using photobucket but I same problem as bynx had with the color changing. I did nothing to the color just the 
three things to help straighten the image.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 13, 2012)

I think some people get real anal when it comes to pics with a 1/4 degree of tilt, or where there is only an optical appearance of a tilt as in this case. If you rotate the image to fix a spot that seems to tilt then the rest of the pic starts to tilt. The whole tilt thing never bothered me and it still doesnt. Now the way the two tables are positioned cockeyed, that bothers me and I would have straightened them before I took the shot. Its amazing there are no people in the pic. This is my favorite, most interesting pic Ive seen in quite a while.


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 13, 2012)

Bynx said:


> I think some people get real anal when it comes to pics with a 1/4 degree of tilt, or where there is only an optical appearance of a tilt as in this case. If you rotate the image to fix a spot that seems to tilt then the rest of the pic starts to tilt. The whole tilt thing never bothered me and it still doesnt. Now the way the two tables are positioned cockeyed, that bothers me and I would have straightened them before I took the shot. Its amazing there are no people in the pic. This is my favorite, most interesting pic Ive seen in quite a while.



The tables themselves are straight, it's the angle they're shot at that makes them not look straight.  And yes, it bothers some people more than others when lines aren't straight.  I don't think anybody would argue that it would make the image worse to have straight lines, so why not fix something that would make some people like the image more?


----------



## Bynx (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is my final on this pic. I actually prefer the original by JRE with its painterly look. The file I sent looks much sharper and lifelike than what is posted here.


----------

